# Ajustar Potencia de Una Bomba de Agua (casera)



## aggonzal (Ago 15, 2009)

Amigos Expertos , me surge la siguiente duda es posible regular el voltaje de un bomba de agua de tipo monofasica
que funciona a 110v a 60hz   funciona con 10.4 Amp. Me surge esta pregunta por que estoy realizando mi proyecto de graduacion y necesito que el caudal del liquido que entrega la bomba disminuya a razon de que bajo el voltaje ¿Es posible?
Y si aumento el voltaje ,aumentar el Caudal ? Tomando en Cuenta que Potencia=V*I podria decirse qeua medida que bajo el voltaje disminuye la potencia y por ende el caudal ?
Gracias comunidad de EXpertos


----------



## El nombre (Ago 16, 2009)

recortando la onda generando el disparo mediante un triac (busca que hay información "a patas por el foro" varias la tension eficaz que te hace perder potencia. 
El efecto en una carga resistiva  es una disminucion en cargas inductivas pasa lo mimo pero se produce un problema al tratarse de motores. 
En unas pruebas se observo que que disminuia el caudal pero se genera unas perdidas increibles lo que me llevo a veriar la frecuencia.
Por abreviar: la bomba tienende a girar a las vueltas generadas por los 60hz debido a la construccion del motor. la tensión es inferior por lo que aumenta el consumo aumenta el consumo y el desfase de tension e intenisidad y la tercera fase generada por el condensador queda descompensada. aumenta la temperatura y. al final se fastidia el motor. 
Es mejor variar la frecuencia. incluso recortando alguno de los ciclos. si dejas pasar uno si uno no recortas a la mitad. Es una chapuza. y sale otro tipo de problema pero es lo que pasa con las chapuzas.


----------



## alexus (Ago 16, 2009)

y si armas un dimer?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2009)

Con una bomba no funciona el control por ángulo de fase-> hay que usar un inversor de frecuencia variable. Además, la bomba es un componente tremendamente alineal en cuanto a la relación RPM vs. caudal, así que no esperes que si lo pones a la mitad de la velocidad...tengas la mitad de caudal o ese tipo de proporciones.
Claro que hay bombas de régimen lineal (que son del "tipo" de las peristálticas) pero son costosas...

Saludos!


----------



## aggonzal (Ago 16, 2009)

Loq manifiesta ezavalla e querido hacer comprar un inversor de esos q se venden por ahi , pero como ingeniero debo entender dicho funcionamiento o realizar alguno ....En definitiva no es posible? la alternativa del dimmer me la podrian explicar? , se trata de una bomba monofasica de 1HP , en realidad pienso enviar pulsos a traves de un PIC16f877 amplificar el voltaje y regular la potencia de la bomba con PWM


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2009)

Ahhh...bueno...si lo que querés es construir un inversor...esa es otra historia.

Tenés que sintetizar una senoide de frecuencia variable usando, precisamente, un PWM. Vas a tener que buscar información sobre control de motores en coordenadas de campo (si mal no recuerdo, ese el nombre del mecanismo de control que tenés que usar).

Saludos!


----------



## aggonzal (Ago 16, 2009)

ahora mi pregunta es si las bomba monofasicas  comunes se dañarian al ajustar la potencia (bajar VOLTAJE)  Intento controlar desde un PC  dicha regulacion obviamente usando un pic16f877 enviando pulsos de 10 v luego con esta etapa inversora pasar  a los 110 60hz que neceisto (Consulto esta area por que son expertos en potencia )
Saludos.


----------



## aggonzal (Ago 18, 2009)

para controlar la bomba podria usar una de estas?
http://www.opticsale.com/whistler-12v-dc-to-2-plug-110v-ac-2083-prd1.html


----------

